# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Lapin nain

## pano17

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Roxy
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Bonjour, il faut que cette lapine couleur crème soit adoptée le plus vite possible par un particulier ou même une association, merci, je ne connaît pas sa date de naissance exacte alors j'ai arrondi.
Cordialement.

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour,pourquoi?

----------


## pano17

Bonjour, je dois malheureusement l'abandonner car je n'habite plus avec mes parents, je suis dans un endroit ou je ne peux avoir un animal de compagnie et cela fait déjà un an et mes parents ne peuvent plus s'en occuper.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
Est elle stérilisée, à jours de vaccins? 
A t'elle déja véçu avec d'autres lapins (mâles ou femelles) ou animaux? 
Des infos sur son caractère? 
Quelques associations dans votre département
https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...&department=44
voyez aussi avec des associations plus éloignées via co voit

----------


## Ioko

Une photo pourrait aider au craquage !

----------


## pano17

Merci pour votre aide, je précise d'ailleurs que je donne également pour la somme de 15 euros, une cage un peu usée, de la nourriture, de la litière, du foin, gamelle et une boule pour le foin.
Elle a un caractère assez trempé mais adore les caresses, n'aime pas que l'on déplace ses affaires. Elle a malheureusement été achetée en animalerie il y a maintenant bientôt 6 ans.

----------


## aurore27

> Merci pour votre aide, je précise d'ailleurs que je donne également pour la somme de 15 euros, une cage un peu usée, de la nourriture, de la litière, du foin, gamelle et une boule pour le foin.
> Elle a un caractère assez trempé mais adore les caresses, n'aime pas que l'on déplace ses affaires. Elle a malheureusement été achetée en animalerie il y a maintenant bientôt 6 ans.


Si vous demandez des sous pour la cage, la nourriture, la litière, le foin, la gamelle + la boule à boule, ce ne peut pas faire partie du don : c'est considéré comme une vente de matériel ou d'ustensiles.

----------


## pano17

Ah très bien, je ne savais pas mais cela ne me dérange pas de donner tout cela gratuitement !

----------


## Ioko

Sinon il y a une section "vente de matériel" a la fin du forum,il faudra 2 annonces distinctes
C est une belle lapine

----------


## Grainsdorge

Des nouvelles ?  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

vite une gentille famille

----------


## pano17

Non, toujours pas de famille pour Roxy  :Frown:

----------


## Ouméa

Bonjour, 
A-t-elle trouvé une famille ?

----------


## Touffi

Bonjour Pano17,

Nous sommes intéressées.
Peut-on connaître la taille de Roxy (mesures et poids)?
A-t-elle eu les suivis de vétérinaires (vaccins etc)?
Comment fonctionne l'adoption pendant la période du confinement?
Nous habitons à Paris 19eme.

A bientôt!

----------


## pano17

Bonjour,
Veuillez tout d'abord m'excuser pour la réponse tardive, Roxy mesure 35 Cm de longueur et pèse environ 1 kilo.
Elle na eu aucun vaccin et aucune visite chez le vétérinaire, cela fait maintenant presque 7 ans que je l'ai et elle n'a montré aucun problème de santé.
Il faudra attendre la fin du confinement si vous voulez adopter Roxy, nous nous rencontrerons sûrement sur Paris.
Bonne journée !

----------


## aurore27

Pano17, un lapin ne peut être mis à l'adoption sans être vacciné et castré.

----------

